# I just spent so much money on a fish :')



## Maximal Sky (Aug 8, 2017)

I just bought a gorgeous platinum rosetail. He's so cute. Oh my god I'm so excited for him to come. I'm going to try and give him lots of resting places and a really healthy diet to prevent ray collapse, but his finnage isn't super extreme.

His name is Nova.

I s2g if he is DOA I'm gonna flip a table.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

If I'm not mistaken he is actually a gold dragon.... But it could be the lighting. Beautiful boy regardless.


----------



## Maximal Sky (Aug 8, 2017)

ThatFishThough said:


> If I'm not mistaken he is actually a gold dragon.... But it could be the lighting. Beautiful boy regardless.


 He does kind of have that look. There's a video momo put up though, he's a Rosetail. He does have a nice gold sheen beneath his platinum. A lot of Momo's Bettas are platinum and gold.


----------



## Claires Betta Art (Aug 15, 2017)

Beautiful! I'm excited to see more pictures of him once he comes in. Also I like the name! Seems to fit him nicely.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

He's beautiful! Can't wait to see more pics of him


----------



## AngelDemonWolf (Aug 16, 2017)

Got 3 females for the same seller  Good choice!


----------



## dennythebetta (Mar 8, 2017)

:nicefish:

Gosh, he's gorgeous!! :-D I love that little spot of orange in the middle of his tail.


----------



## Maximal Sky (Aug 8, 2017)

I never followed up! Nova is doing well and was barely stressed by the shipping. He started eating and swimming almost right away. He's adorable. He's not super aggressive, he's more chillaxed although he does get stressed easily. He's currently living in my 1 gal bowl while I find a sponge to put on the outside of my filter. I have an API 10, which never bothered my girls (one of them didn't like the flow but just avoided it, and the other surfed the flow frequently) but his fins are so big that the strength of the flow stresses him out big time. I might invest in a sponge filter for him, but for now, I'm just reducing the flow.

He's prettyyy he's rose gold underneath the platinum and his orange streaks are adorable.


----------



## McLareN (Aug 1, 2017)

What do you pay for these guys, if you dont mind me asking.
Just a rough figure.
I never know what to think of the price attached to them.
I dont know whether I should be thankful they are cheap, or
a bit annoyed so little monetary value is attached to them (in Pet stores at least)

Either way, He's a beauty


----------



## Maximal Sky (Aug 8, 2017)

McLareN said:


> What do you pay for these guys, if you dont mind me asking.
> Just a rough figure.
> I never know what to think of the price attached to them.
> I dont know whether I should be thankful they are cheap, or
> ...


I paid $30.00 for him + $13.00 shipping. That shipping cost is pretty standard, if someone is charging more than that and they're in your country they're probably overcharging for shipping (at least in my experience. If I can be shipped 20 pounds of gravel for less than $15.00 then you can ship one friggin fish). He's a thai import from Momo Miniatures, and that's her hobby/business so she sells them for a little bit more, but about $25-$45 is what you would normally expect to pay for a specially bred fish like a rosetail or a koi with prized marbling. The reason why they're more expensive than petstore fish is because petstore fish are genetic "mutts" and the more expensive ones typically have better finnage, immune systems, and are better for breeding. 

Really, I spent an average amount of money on Nova, but I'm a college student, so that's like, half of my monthly grocery budget on one fish.


----------



## cawcaw (Aug 7, 2017)

he's so pretty!!! I've been watching MoMo's facebook for about a month and plan on purchasing from her once the funds are available. She offers so many nice Bettas it's hard to decide on which one I really want :lol:


----------



## Maximal Sky (Aug 8, 2017)

cawcaw said:


> he's so pretty!!! I've been watching MoMo's facebook for about a month and plan on purchasing from her once the funds are available. She offers so many nice Bettas it's hard to decide on which one I really want :lol:


I knowwww I want every single fish she has. I really didn't have the money to afford him, but I had an extra tank and I knew that I wanted another fish so I splurged and now I'm really happy.

Of course he has been living in a bowl for the last week but that is not the point.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Pet store Betta are not "genetic mutts." Many come from local breeders who know more about their Betta's lineage than do the exporters. And one of the biggest distributors of pet store Bettas in the US knows exactly what they are breeding to produce a particular color or finnage.

All of my Betta are imports and most have excessive finnage. That being said, if exporters were breeding dogs they'd be called puppy mills....producing only to fill make $$ with little regard to maintaining a standard. I've seen far too many touted "imports" on eBay and elsewhere that go for big bucks have have spoonheads, uneven finnage, finnage too small for the body, uneven color in those with patterns, excessive finnage, etc.

If you want to a Betta that isn't a "genetic mutt" you find a breeder who belongs to the International Betta Congress (IBC) and breeds to those standards. They very carefully choose parents and keep records of lineage.

Let me add: Your boy is a real beauty.

This is a Betta farm and how imports, including mine, are kept.


----------



## Maximal Sky (Aug 8, 2017)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Pet store Betta are not "genetic mutts." Many come from local breeders who know more about their Betta's lineage than do the exporters. And one of the biggest distributors of pet store Bettas in the US knows exactly what they are breeding to produce a particular color or finnage.
> 
> All of my Betta are imports and most have excessive finnage. That being said, if exporters were breeding dogs they'd be called puppy mills....producing only to fill make $$ with little regard to maintaining a standard. I've seen far too many touted "imports" on eBay and elsewhere that go for big bucks have have spoonheads, uneven finnage, finnage too small for the body, uneven color in those with patterns, excessive finnage, etc.
> 
> ...


I know some of my fish stores get them from breeders. My LPS for example, specially orders them from breeders and wholesalers (they're gonna try to get me a Black Melano Butterfly!) and my Petco gets them from nice places. My PetSmart though....those Bettas are clearly just ransoms. Not to say that they aren't great, but it's hard to find something specific when they're like 80% veiltails or unhealthy crowntails.

I know exactly how breeders keep their fish. I follow lots of breeders on various social media. Typically the turnover is so fast that it almost doesn't matter. *shrug*. But you're a lot more likely to find a white rosetail, or a white koi Betta or an orchid through a breeder rather than a pet store unless they specialize.


----------



## McLareN (Aug 1, 2017)

Heh, I know all about spending 'Food Money' on Fish stuff.
Eating home brand 2 min noodles, whilst they are living it up.

Im lucky enough to have a great aquarium nearby.
They only seem to stock Betta's, when they can get something special.
I had to ask them to get a VT in. And despite him being the best 'looker' I've had, they only wanted $15.00 AUD

I wonder if there is such a thing as a Purebred VT, like a prizewinner in competitions?
Mutts or Not, I love em


----------



## bernier_janet (Apr 7, 2020)

He is nice. Actually I'm thinking to buy some more fishes for my new aquarium that I recently bought but I don't know which fish would look better.


----------

